Ask HN: Monitor Arms for UltraWide Monitor Setup - obilgic
======
BoorishBears
I've never needed more than a "normal" gas spring monitor arm for any of my
ultrawides

~~~
obilgic
Is that 34 inches? You might be luck that the one you bought has higher max
weight capacity.

~~~
BoorishBears
It's on a 38" monitor now, but even held my CHG90 until I got rid of it, none
of them have had issues, and this is a 3 or 4 year old, 30$ arm.

The CHG90 would droop about an inch every 3 weeks, which was a total non-issue
for me

